# ?



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

hey i am just wondering how to avoid mother mice eating baby mice hasn't happend but i am just trying to figure things out thank you  :?:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes you can't stop them...

But some things to help them would be feed extra protein, be careful handling babies ( some moms don't care if you handle babies, and you can handle them from day 1, some hate you in with babies and will eat them), make sure her cage is big enough and not overcrowded.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

her tank is really big ,i will be careful and i will feed her more protein thank you very much i hope this will make her not eat them


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Too many babies is another reason why mothers eat them as they can't feed them all. If the doe is very young, it's best to reduce the litter to six, though an older one can usually cope with up to eight. Remove any which are smaller than the rest (runts), along with some/all of the bucks.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

ok thank you :mrgreen:


----------

